# Hearth Shot



## DTrain (Dec 23, 2012)

This is the best time of year to show off the hearth!  This is my first season with the stove.

Lets see some pics of your favorite part of the house.

Cheers!


----------



## BobUrban (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## adrpga498 (Dec 23, 2012)

A few years ago. Set up the same though.Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Billybonfire (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## dorkweed (Dec 23, 2012)

BobUrban said:


> View attachment 86077


 

Mr. B,

Does your TV catch much "heat" from your install????  My TV looks to be a similar distance away, but level with my stove install.  Just wondering if the height on your TV get its warm from the heat radiating upward.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## ohlongarm (Dec 23, 2012)

DTrain said:


> This is the best time of year to show off the hearth! This is my first season with the stove.
> 
> Lets see some pics of your favorite part of the house.
> 
> ...


 Here's mine shown with a fresh load of puglies,by the way the dogs load in actuality burned 24 hours,as I did not reload at 18 hours as previously mentioned,with todays solar gain house stayed in 70's.Happy holidays!


----------



## BobUrban (Dec 23, 2012)

No problem with the TV so far?  I was told that if a candle does not melt the TV will be fine and I had a candle on top of the TV all last season without even moving so I feel pretty good about it.  besides - TV's are rather disposable anymore and I like it there so if I get 5yrs or so I will be happy.  Now if it dies every season I will need to rethink my wall mount!!


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## tbuff (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## rover47 (Dec 24, 2012)

Gee every time i do this I see the dirt!


----------



## DTrain (Dec 24, 2012)

Beer Belly said:


>


 

Man the quote in you signature is spot on!


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 24, 2012)

DTrain said:


> Man the quote in you signature is spot on!


 Thanks....Life is to be lived....work hard....play hard, and don't look in the rearview, look out the windshield, and go full throttle


----------

